# Small Bits



## RPM1954 (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find very small, maybe .06Dia or smaller straight bits with a 1/8" shank for use a Dremmel. It seems the smallest Dremmel offers is a .125Dia bit.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

These are the smallest I am aware of.

STEWMAC.COM : Carbide Downcut Inlay Router Bits

_The fine detail bits are fragile, for routing intricate details only_


----------



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Morning,

Most of the bits we offer are .125 and larger as well but there is a company called Monster Tool who has micro-tooling available...

Monster Tool - Home Page

They have a section called MicroMonster which shows their small tools...


Fred


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

You can get a set off Amazon or from Grizzly, for about 15.oo bucks if I recall.


==


RPM1954 said:


> Anyone know where I can find very small, maybe .06Dia or smaller straight bits with a 1/8" shank for use a Dremmel. It seems the smallest Dremmel offers is a .125Dia bit.


----------



## RPM1954 (Feb 26, 2012)

Fred, Monster Tool does indeed have them. 
Thank you, 
Rich


----------

